# Moving with your flock?



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

We are moving from my house to my boyfriend's house in the next couple of weeks. It's about an hours drive and I have a fairly large flock. Any advice on moving with chickens? Their coup and half of the yard will be prepped and ready upon their arrival but I'm worried about the initial transport. Any suggestions on pre move prep or post move prep? Better during the day or to move them at night and right into the new coup? Also moving between 20 and 30 birds, including 2 turkey, any suggestions on containers for moving?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I built the cages I used to move my birds. I had the large cages for the large fowl and the smaller for the bantams. The cages were placed as close to the cab of the truck as possible to reduce wind disturbance and covered with a large sheet held down with cargo netting. 

My trip was six hours. As soon as I arrived I made sure they all had water and food.

I do know of one person who traveled cross country with her birds and didn't lose any.


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow that's a long trip! I think we have enough materials to make a couple of cages for moving. If we had a cab I'd just put them all in the back of the truck


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, what are you putting them in?

The fact it's only an hour you could make more than one trip.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's for sure. Since it's only an hour you may want to go with boxes-not sure about the turkeys. Or renting a mini-uhaul. An hour is fine. 
Or find someone with a horse trailer with doors that close.


----------



## Seriph (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm borrowing a large dog crate for the one turkey. The other goes for car rides with my frequently. She's practically a dog. My bf works at a box factory and he's going to get flower boxes. The ones they have holes punched in the sides. We'll be putting everyone in the back of SUVs to reduce wind and make sure they stay cool. Excited to be moving them to a larger area.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That will certainly work. Have fun stuffing the other turkey in the box. Maybe you should have someone filming that. It's hard enough getting chickens in boxes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Better you than me.....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are not going that far. If my time comes to move I'll be moving a horse and 20+ chickens 9 hours away.


----------

